# Abandoned Cotswold Farm



## neill (Mar 25, 2011)

This Cotswold Farm was abandoned about 30 years ago and is just next to the Farm Manor House, which I reported on earlier. Here's the link:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18113[/ame]

Not much in the way of wildlife, apart from a few rats!

































































Enjoy!

N.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh wow, this is really nice. Gorgeous exterior...I'm surprised that it hasn't been snapped up and developed, considering it's in the Cotswolds. Fab find, Neill. 
Love the corrugated mexican wave roof.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 26, 2011)

Mm not Hiil Barn is it. 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2268800


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very photogenic location! Nice one!


----------



## binkeongoing (May 25, 2011)

*Any Idea where these photos were taken*

Does anyone know where this farm and manor house is?


----------



## Snips86x (May 25, 2011)

Superb find neill! Love the cotswold area


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2011)

binkeongoing said:


> Does anyone know where this farm and manor house is?


Please read the forum rules, as those kind of questions aren't allowed. Welcome to DP though, Bink...and please feel free to use the search button or send a message to the original poster with your questions.


----------

